# Buckeye



## dandyandy (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys,has anybody been on buckeye latey,just trying to find out how much ice we have left??Thanks Andy


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

This was yesterday afternoon. I don't know about after last nights rain and not dropping below 45

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Edges are sketchy at best today, there was 7" of ice near the Fairfield parking lot but over south of the bog there was more like 5". It looked pretty suspect all over, several big holes open across that area so if you're crazy enough to go out before light be sure to keep your eyes peeled. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dandyandy (Dec 23, 2009)

Musky Dan,,thank you for the info


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought I would try it today. Open water almost all the way from North Shore to Fairfield beach. Drove around and looked from every place I could think of. Not worth the risk to me any more. Back home to start getting boat ready!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishin express said:


> Thought I would try it today. Open water almost all the way from North Shore to Fairfield beach. Drove around and looked from every place I could think of. Not worth the risk to me any more. Back home to start getting boat ready!


Yea between the dock pumps and wind can do some damage to the ice...


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

fishin express said:


> Thought I would try it today. Open water almost all the way from North Shore to Fairfield beach. Drove around and looked from every place I could think of. Not worth the risk to me any more. Back home to start getting boat ready!


Was the open water fishable? Or was it just a couple feet of open water?


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Boat ramps at north shore had ice, think you could break it. In deep water by marsh still ice. You could fish the open water. Casting from shore at North shore, all open but boat ramps.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

fishin express said:


> Thought I would try it today. Open water almost all the way from North Shore to Fairfield beach. Drove around and looked from every place I could think of. Not worth the risk to me any more. Back home to start getting boat ready!


Did you see any place where you can still possibly get on the ice near Fairfield?


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

May be able to fish on the ice at Fairfield, but the walk out to the deeper water is not on my list of things to do.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Was out to NS for a quick look see and it looks like the wind has the ice chewed up almost all the way to FFB. Stopped down farther east and the wind was working on that section also. If the wind lays down we might have some good ice Sunday. (^^^)


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

is NS open?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

nope locked up solid


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

How's the ice? Anyone on it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

buckeye024 said:


> How's the ice? Anyone on it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There had to be people on it this weekend. I've been off an on it all year and have kept an eye on weather and thickness and everything in between. Last Sunday was last I was out and there was plenty of open water at north shore but also 8 or so inches in the middle of the lake. There was wind and warner temps for a bit as of last Monday it was constantly below freezing expect for yesterday for a bit. Next few days are real cold too. Hope to be out there soon. I like open water as much as the next guy but the ice fishing bug has really gotten ahold of me this year. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Fished buckeye today. Ice was 8 inch or so. Not the best ice but it was ok. Seen a couple spots in ice that we avoided, no saugeye caught. Had tip ups and jigged missed a few.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Any open water at buckeye...NS, FFB, Leibs?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

The live webcam at Alexander's Landing shows plenty of open water near shore there. I know they run dock aerators, but that is a lot of open water. I would think most of the North Shore would like this. Here's the link so you can see for yourself: http://wwc.instacam.com/instacamimg/KVTA/KVTA_l.jpg


----------

